# Enjoy cooking?



## l.michelle

Greetings expats! I hope this message finds you all well. I'd like to ask your help with a project I'm working on... a book proposal for an expat cookbook. 

In my experience as an expat, I have found cooking in my host country to be both challenging and fun. I enjoy introducing my friends to dishes from my home country, but often spend hours calculating equivalent measures and finding substitute ingredients. Some of the ingredients aren't available and often they're quite expensive at international food stores. 

But that doesn't mean we should wait for (often infrequent) visits "home" to enjoy our favorite foods... I'm conducting research to determine if there is a market for a cook book that would address these issues. Thank you in advance for your participation, I welcome your comments, ideas and suggestions and (if all goes as planned) contributions! 

I've created a short survey, I hope you can take a few minutes to fill it out. This type of information will help me support my proposal, or perhaps save me from heading down a path to heartache if I determine it's not viable.

I'd greatly appreciate your help - please check it out at theedgeofmyseat dot com slash cookbook dot htm

All the best!

Lauren


----------



## PDXnative

Is this going to be a cookbook, or a how to convert and substitute and where to find the hard to find ingredients in each country guide? Or both? Instead of a book, maybe an informational website and/or forum would be a better fit. I always find my recipes online now


----------

